# A clean roof is a sign of a well maintained motorhome!



## IanH (Apr 3, 2017)

Now I know this will be teaching a lot of grannies to suck eggs.......................

In October we cleaned Froggies roof, then sprayed it, when dry, with Fenwicks Over Wintering Fluid, not been touched since. See pic of roof. As you can see it is surrounded by trees and the year before it was that horrible green. I also added the Fiamma gutter strip to the awning, that has done a great job of keeping leaves out of the gap between the awning and roof.

Yesterday I cleaned the whole truck, apart from the roof with Triplewax waterless wash and shine, the results are great, see Froggie pic. No messing about with hoses, power washers, making the drive into a bog etc, just that one bottle and many microporous cloths. Whilst good on the paintwork it is absolute magic on glass and plastic windows, no streaks, just very clean glass.

He's off to Spain on Friday, for 3 weeks, so I thought he'd best be looking his best when mingling with all these EU motorhomes!

Sorry if stating the obvious to some, but these 2 chemicals have made the world of difference!:cheers:


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 3, 2017)

Nice job,did you spray with polly two pack over a etch primer.


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 3, 2017)

No hope for me then.I need a high roof/ledge to stand on.


----------



## IanH (Apr 3, 2017)

yorkslass said:


> No hope for me then.I need a high roof/ledge to stand on.


If you go to France, I have noticed that a lot of the supermarket car washes have one bay with high up walkways each side of the vehicle, could be a good opportunity for an otherwise difficult job?


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 3, 2017)

IanH said:


> If you go to France, I have noticed that a lot of the supermarket car washes have on bay with high up walkways each side of the vehicle, could be a good opportunity for an otherwise difficult job?



So you dont turn it on side with a fork lift truck then,back to the drawing board.:sad:


----------



## jeanette (Apr 3, 2017)

Wow Froggie is sparkling will have to get Malcolm some of that!! Haha  :lol-061:he just did ours last week


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 3, 2017)

IanH said:


> If you go to France, I have noticed that a lot of the supermarket car washes have on bay with high up walkways each side of the vehicle, could be a good opportunity for an otherwise difficult job?



Thanks for the suggestion, but unfortunately too many hospital appointments.:wave:


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Apr 3, 2017)

yorkslass said:


> No hope for me then.I need a high roof/ledge to stand on.



You don't need to go to France,  just use a step ladder. That's what I use.


----------



## oppy (Apr 3, 2017)

Herrumph


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Apr 3, 2017)

I spent nearly a week washing and polishing ours before our current eu trip and from leaving home to getting to Spain it rained solid for two days, now it looks like it hasn't been cleaned for years.
Richard


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 3, 2017)

If you had not cleaned it how dirty would it be now though. A clean van takes little cleaning let it get first-hand grubby and it becomes a major job.

It's a bit like when a carpenter or engineer says if you keep your saws and drills sharp you don't need to sharpen them.

Alf





helen262 said:


> I spent nearly a week washing and polishing ours before our current eu trip and from leaving home to getting to Spain it rained solid for two days, now it looks like it hasn't been cleaned for years.
> Richard


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 3, 2017)

Moonraker 2 said:


> You don't need to go to France,  just use a step ladder. That's what I use.



A stepladder and me are not a good mix.:scared:


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 3, 2017)

Hire a man that  can then

Alf




yorkslass said:


> A stepladder and me are not a good mix.:scared:


----------



## Fazerloz (Apr 3, 2017)

IanH said:


> If you go to France, I have noticed that a lot of the supermarket car washes have one bay with high up walkways each side of the vehicle, could be a good opportunity for an otherwise difficult job?



Hols are not for washing vans. Not in my book anyway. Each to their own.


----------



## IanH (Apr 3, 2017)

Fazerloz said:


> Hols are not for washing vans. Not in my book anyway. Each to their own.



10mins in the car wash whilst Mrs is shopping.............hardly using up a large percentage of hols!!


----------



## Fazerloz (Apr 3, 2017)

IanH said:


> 10mins in the car wash whilst Mrs is shopping.............hardly using up a large percentage of hols!!




As I said Each to their own.


----------



## oldish hippy (Apr 3, 2017)

ian you are more thn welcome to try it out on my van


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 3, 2017)

In the 5½ years we've owned ours, it's been hand washed only twice.
We recently had a magnificent windy thunderstorm .the van looks pristine, if a little faded, by the months of sunshine.
We met up with friends,who we haven't seen since October..
" Ooh we like your new van! When did you buy it?".

It doesn't go any faster or use less fuel than before.

Save the planet....   Use less water.


----------



## mikejay (Apr 3, 2017)

Used Fenwicks Over Wintering Fluid for the first time last year and like you we have tree's next to the van normally after winter the van has moss on all the seals and is green. This year it was easy to wash and i have left the over wintering on the roof as its still white 


Mike


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 3, 2017)

I've just used fenwicks caravan cleaner with my extending brush , took less than an hour to clean , removing green slime and moss , then plugged hosepipe into brush for rinse down . I didn't even break into a sweat


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 3, 2017)

Van looking very nice.


----------



## mossypossy (Apr 3, 2017)

I park mine outside the house under a retaining wall and just step onto the roof from the garden with a mop and bucket


----------



## Minisorella (Apr 3, 2017)

Moonraker 2 said:


> You don't need to go to France,  just use a step ladder. That's what I use.



I can't on my sloping drive   Roof is a real problem for me...


----------



## n brown (Apr 3, 2017)

a clean roof is a sign that someone doesn't live in a bungalow and can't help noticing their vam's filthy roof every time they look out the bedroom window. i have learnt to avert my eyes


----------



## Robmac (Apr 3, 2017)

n brown said:


> a clean roof is a sign that someone doesn't live in a bungalow and can't help noticing their vam's filthy roof every time they look out the bedroom window. i have learnt to avert my eyes



I live in a bungalow and didn't have a clue about my roof until I saw drone footage from a meet.

I sent Julie up top quick sharp when I realised how bad it was.


----------



## hextal (Apr 3, 2017)

mossypossy said:


> I park mine outside the house under a retaining wall and just step onto the roof from the garden with a mop and bucket



You must have long legs to straddle that Saab.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 3, 2017)

mossypossy said:


> I park mine outside the house under a retaining wall and just step onto the roof from the garden with a mop and bucket......



I get the lads up my work unit to put me aloft on a pallet on the forklift.

Makes it an easy job.


----------



## oppy (Apr 3, 2017)

StevenJ said:


> I've just used fenwicks caravan cleaner with my extending brush , took less than an hour to clean , removing green slime and moss , then plugged hosepipe into brush for rinse down . I didn't even break into a sweat



Less than an hour !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ruddy perverts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that's at least a bottle of red stuff, and as for sweat, I break out in one just thinking about it. Rain washes off the loose stuff, and that that stays helps with the insulation, unless of course you belong to  the C*****n Cl*b, where shiny is a pre-requisite

Tin 'at on an' hiding


----------



## IanH (Apr 3, 2017)

Oh ****.............................!

ALL I was trying to say was that Fenwicks actually works and Waterless polish does ditto!

Now we're into drone footage, people who have a sloping garden, and someone who thinks I need a job...................!

I'm keeping quiet in future


----------



## oppy (Apr 3, 2017)

IanH said:


> Oh ****.............................!
> 
> ALL I was trying to say was that Fenwicks actually works and Waterless polish does ditto!
> 
> ...



Sorry, I was only being my usual silly self, and as usual------failed again. No offence intended. I've actually tried the waterless stuff today after reading some of these posts (I've got some for my bike), but sadly it was too painful for me to do, so the roof and most of the rest, stays mucky.
Again, apologies if I offended you.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 3, 2017)

My apologies too!

The very thought of us replying about cleaning our van roofs in a thread entitled "A clean roof............."


----------



## Wully (Apr 3, 2017)

Think I'll give that stuff a try I'm under a load of really big trees it's not the winter that bothers me it's at the end of spring when that sticky sap sh te gets to roof stuffs like glue to get off. I hate cleaning roof. I've got a wee worker who weighs about 9 stone I only keep him on for cleaning roof of van and crawling about under floors otherwise he's useless


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 3, 2017)

IanH said:


> Oh ****.............................!
> 
> ALL I was trying to say was that Fenwicks actually works and Waterless polish does ditto!
> 
> ...



No... Keep posting these crazy ideas. It makes us idle [^]{}<>€$ realise that some people have different priorities.

It would be a boring website if we all felt the same on every issue.

I wonder  of the Brexit botherers have time to read this light hearted  nonsense?


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 3, 2017)

Just a thought...
Can I spend Amazon vouchers on Fenwick's Fantastic Formulations?
I'm expecting to come by some in the next few months.


----------



## Minisorella (Apr 4, 2017)

mossypossy said:


> I park mine outside the house under a retaining wall and just step onto the roof from the garden with a mop and bucket


That is the perfect setup! When can I bring my van round? 
None of my friends has a suitable drive to reach the roof.... maybe I need some new friends :raofl:


----------



## mossypossy (Apr 4, 2017)

As of yesterday the very large local car parks have started charging, causing folk to park on the streets. So to keep my spot we have to shuffle cars around when we want to park up the monster which is normally kept on a compound.
This is the kind of thing that Little Englanders get irate about. Grrr.


----------



## jeanette (Apr 4, 2017)

mossypossy said:


> I park mine outside the house under a retaining wall and just step onto the roof from the garden with a mop and bucket



Can we bring ours round as well please??


----------



## Debroos (Apr 4, 2017)

IanH said:


> Oh ****.............................!
> 
> ALL I was trying to say was that Fenwicks actually works and Waterless polish does ditto!
> 
> ...



Is the waterless polish fenwicks too?


----------



## IanH (Apr 4, 2017)

Debroos said:


> Is the waterless polish fenwicks too?



No, see pic of bottle!!!


----------



## Minisorella (Apr 4, 2017)

jeanette said:


> Can we bring ours round as well please??



Hey you, I get first dibs! I'm practically his neighbour... same county anyway :raofl:


----------



## jeanette (Apr 5, 2017)

Minisorella said:


> Hey you, I get first dibs! I'm practically his neighbour... same county anyway :raofl:



We will form an orderly queue and just keep moving up behind him he'll never notice us Jennie!! :lol-061::lol-049:


----------



## mossypossy (Apr 7, 2017)

mossypossy said:


> I park mine outside the house under a retaining wall and just step onto the roof from the garden with a mop and bucket



Kinda fills the gap so you can't see my home made wall




I am a superb driver, but my roof is very dirty


----------



## nicolerushing (Aug 9, 2017)

Great job, also you can apply the Liquid Roof for the RV just like paint with a roller. It will dry in a couple of hours and cure in a couple of days. It is one of the easiest things you can do when it comes to DIY work on your RV.


----------

